# MAC - Novel Twist/Exclusive quad (Nordstrom) - May/July 2007



## lara (Apr 17, 2007)

Place all your Novel Twist swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! _This thread also encompasses the Nordstrom exclusive quad_. For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Remember, the Swatch forum has a guideline of all images being no more than 640 pixels wide - if your image is any bigger than that, please make a link to the image instead.

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Novel Twist discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## Risser (Apr 25, 2007)

Showflower - Nordstrom exclusive quad
I need to rest first...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other swatches will be released tomorrow.

--

Hey ladies,

I'm so sorry for my promise. I got conjunctivitis in right eye after posted these swatches, the doctor asked me to rest for a few days. I will post swatches, maybe Sunday.


----------



## Risser (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh, come on... I don't want a twin for Corps de Couleur. Leaflette is a pale green as these shades of Bobbi Brown Surf and Sand Eye Palette. I like bright and rich color, so Leaflette is out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faintly Fleur is a pallid pink with silver pearl. Rare Specimen is a deep brown with silve sparkle, I thought Terre à  Terre is better than Rare Specimen. Prize Bloom is Pearl of the Earth in Delights Olive Eyes(Holiday Palette '05)....Yes, It's the TRUTH. Well, we should save money and wait for Moon Bathe & C-Shock.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (May 2, 2007)

My sister bought the Showflower Quad in Stuttgart/Germany today:







swatches on NC15 skin:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 4, 2007)

Here you go guys, showflower quad in comparison to corps de couleur. Personally, I think they are diff enough to warrant owning both :-D
On the left is flowershow while on the right is the corps quad.
Enjoy!
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w...macporn023.jpg

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w...macporn021.jpg

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w...macporn012.jpg


----------



## Chopy (Jun 14, 2007)

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/5...werquadrs3.jpg


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

Soft Dew Beauty Powder is a repromote from the Catherine Deneuve collection


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ReXaY (Jun 24, 2007)

I went to Nordie's today and they had the Novel Twist Collection available to play with, so I did a few swatches.  I did not swatch the whole collection, rather, a few select things, but if anyone wants something in particular, let me know and I'll try to go back this week.  I'm posting "smaller" pics, but putting links to the "bigger" versions beneath, because I think the bigger pics show color better!

These were all swatched onto a blank face palette, as they didn't have swatch cards, using either a q-tip or my finger, lol.

First, from the Novel Twist "booklet,"



























Cool Eyes Palette, NF:




BIG: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...oolEyesBig.jpg

Cool Eyes Palette, WF:




BIG: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...EyesWF-Big.jpg

Novel Twist and Twirl, Twirl, NF:




BIG: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...ndTT-NFBig.jpg

Novel Twist and Twirl, Twirl, WF:




BIG: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...andTTWFBig.jpg

Pearlizers (Quiver, then Hundred Degrees), WF:




BIG: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...rlizersBig.jpg

Pearlizers (Quiver, then Hundred Degrees), NF:




BIG: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y19...izersBigNF.jpg

Enjoy!!


----------



## suggrr (Jun 25, 2007)

All swatches are on NW 15/cool-toned skin.  They are also a few hours old, which accounts for the lipstick and gloss colors fading.  (The flash also lightens the colors slightly.)  I absolutely anticipate this lipcolor fading to occur, in some degree, on unlined, unprepped lips.

Flash picture of pearlizers:





Indirect flash shot of Quiver to show how it can look too warm for cool-toned skin:





Plum Lips Palette (this is the lip palette on the bottom of the last page of the Novel Twist booklet as posted by ReXaY, right next to the Cool Eyes palette):


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 3, 2007)

Courtesy of Product Girl:


----------



## Risser (Jul 4, 2007)

Source: maccosmetics.co.jp
Novel Twist will be released on July 19 in Japan


----------



## suggrr (Jul 5, 2007)

More swatches of Novel Twist items on slightly lighter than NW 15 skin.  (I used two makeup removers on my hand before swatching, which left a light white cast on my hand.)  Delft and the two lipglasses do have shimmer/pearl, which hopefully comes through in the pictures.  Swatches are about an hour old in these photos, and the powders were swatched on with Q-tip swabs, the lipglasses with the ends of the swabs, and the paints lightly with fingertips.

First in outdoor (indirect sunlight) light:











Then in indoor (fluorescent) light:











Please note that I remember a different name for the two lipglasses that I swatched versus those listed in the color story ((Sprightly -  Freshwater oyster pink (frost) (LE); Gadabout - Mid-tone yellow pink with white pearlized pigments (frost) (LE))) so I will check on those and change the names in the images if needed.  I'm pretty sure it's Gadabout (as opposed to Gladabout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but Sprightly is indeed the lighter of the two.  I tried it on over Brave l/s and it didn't provide much color (but did provide shimmer.)


----------



## ReXaY (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay, all!  The paint pots came in at my Nordies, so I went and swatched the six included with Novel Twist.

These are swatched on my skin, NC32, in a pretty heavy layer.  I found them to be very creamy and they go on very nicely!

From left to right: Delft, Painterly, String-a-long, Groundwork, Stay Gray, Indianwood

In Natural Light, With Flash:




In Natural Light, No Flash:





In Synthetic Light:





Enjoy!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 13, 2007)

Swatches on NW 45 skintone

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...nt_blushes.jpg

Top: Out of Bounds Bottom: Whim


http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...t_lips-pig.jpg

Top Left: Hundred Degrees           Top Right: Quiver
Bottom Left: Gadabout                 Bottom Right: Wander and Spree

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...nt_eye-lip.jpg

Clockwise: Unwind, Adlib, Folie, Club Coral Lips: Sway, Ramblin' Rose, Rambling Plum Lips: Scribbles, NY Apple, Darkside, Deep Truth, Twirl Twirl


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 19, 2007)

Novel Twist Pro Brush Set. Not just available at Nordstroms but The Bay across Canada!


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 20, 2007)

Whim Blush and Gladabout Lipglass.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a little late but here is the Warm Pearlizer set:





And Kabuki comparisons:





The 181se is soooo  cute! Its smaller than I thought it would be but I'm really pleased with the size! I love it! It's much smaller than the Sephora baby buki.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 31, 2007)

The 2 cool Lipglasses, top: Gadabout and bottom: Sprightly





Gadabout:





Sprightly:


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 4, 2007)

Whim Blush





Sun Twist BP


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 3, 2008)

*PLUM LIPS *


----------

